# 3 yo and lawn mowing



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

So, I'm just trying to get the lawn mowed. I put my 1 yo on my back in the back pack and I'm watching my 3yo riding his bike and playing, etc. So, my 3 yo gets bored with this and wants to help push the lawnmower.

It's a rear bagger with a "dead man switch," so I have to be holding the mower handle or it won't be working It's newer so it's close to the ground. So the neighbor comes out and reads me the riot act about how unsafe this is. (I think it's none of his business, but that's another story.)

Overall, I don't think having DS walk with me behind the mower is that unsafe. If he tripped, he would fall on the bag. And, all I would have to do is let go and it would turn off. He physically couldn't fall under the mower. (Despite the neighbors predictions.) I think I've looked at this from every angle and I don't think this in and of itself is inherently dangerous.

So, what do you think?


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

I don't think it's safe to have your 3 yo walk with you, nor to have your 1 yo on your back. You are right, chances are he is safe from the mower blade, but the mower could very easily throw a rock or a stick that could really hurt him, or your 1 yo. Not to mention the damage that is being done to their hearing by being so close to the loud mower. And there is always the freak accident - he falls in front of the mower, runs ahead of you and falls, and the blades cut him somehow.
Mow the lawn on the weekend or at night after your husband at home. If you're a single mom then put your 1 yo down for a nap and put your 3 yo in front of a movie in the house - that is much safer than mowing with them.


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah, I make my kids stay inside when mowing is happening. It really isn't a kid-friendly chore.


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

We bought a reel (manual) mower for when my DD is out playing when we are mowing. When the gas mower comes out, DD MUST not be in the vicinity.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

DH used to carry DS on his back. Now that DS is larger (2 yrs), he likes to mow w/ his own mower w/ dad, but DH does not allow him anywhere near where he is mowing.

Do your DC wear ear protection? Mowers are VERY loud.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Really? I do worry about the noise. But, garbage pick up is Friday, so if DH does it on the weekend the grass sits and stinks for a week before it get picked up.

I'm not at all worried about my 1yo. She is completely on my back, no where near anything dangerous.

I'm surprised people are so worried about this. You can get hurt doing anything, walking down the sidewalk. Mowing the lawn does not seem extremely dangerous. I can't see how he could get hurt by the blades in this circumstances.

But, then I'm not a worrier.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I am not a worrier, I let my kids do things that many others don't but I also keep my kids away from mowers. 2 summers ago we had a brand new mower, DH ran over some thing tiny, he never even saw it, no idea what it was. He ended up having to have metal surgically removed from his eye, not pleasant. And yet I still catch him every now an then mowing without proper eyewear, men.


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

well, you haven't looked at it from *every* angle until you are the lawn mower company on the receiving end of lawsuits brought by parents who let their kids near the mowers and wound up with "freak" accidents that happened due to unforseen circumstances involving X,Y and Z. which is why, if you read the manual and/or the warnings that are usually printed pretty large on the mower itself, you are not supposed to have your children around lawn mowers.

can you get away with doing it anyway? probably yes. is the potential downside worth the risk? up to you. mower injuries can be catastrophic.


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

I've mowed with a baby on my back before. I don't think it is all that unsafe. I think any rocks or anything would shoot out sidways, and if they went behind you..they would hit *you*..not the baby (assuming the baby was in a soft carrier like an ergo, and not a frame backpack where they are up above your shoulders).

I'm guessing you might want to mow in the evenings when it's cooler, so I could understand not moving during the baby's nap.

I wouldn't let the 3-yo walk behind me though. I would put the 3-yo inside with a movie, in a completely child-proofed room. (of course this assumes your child would happily stay inside and watch a movie (mine would).


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I'd do as ameliabedelia... or more likely just skip bagging the lawn clippings (I for one have *NEVER* seen the point in this... we just mow and let them degrade back into the lawn - there gone within a day, two at most!!), and let DH do it on the weekends (or me do it and let DH watch the kids...).


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

I would wear the baby due to the hearing issue and what if a rock gets thrown and knocks me out? Rare, but possible, and then you are unconscious with a baby strapped to you. With the 3 yo, my concern again, is the mower throwing a rock or stick not so much the blades. And also the hearing thing. Can you set your mower to mulch the grass and not use the bag instead of bagging it and having it sit around? Or compost it?


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

My minor concern would be noise levels and hearing.

My major concern is a rock or something else being thrown up and hitting them. I have thought I scan the yard well sent an object flying.

Children as young as yours shouldn't be helping. I would enlist your 3 year olds help on "watching" the baby though. Saying you need them to be a big person and watch the baby. If she cries signal you. The praise the heck out of him for doing his job well







He is keeping himself and the baby safe.


----------



## seagull (Jun 29, 2005)

No children near lawn mowers, ever! Why do you put grass in a landfill?


----------



## Stephenie (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snoopy5386* 
I
put your 1 yo down for a nap and put your 3 yo in front of a movie in the house - that is much safer than mowing with them.

I think the probablitity of someone getting hurt is way higher when leaving two very small children alone in the house vs fully supervised near a lawn mower. I know my 3 year old can't be alone for five minutes without causing problems, not to mention you wouldn't be able to hear them from outside while mowing.

The only real concern here is the noise- if that's so much of a worry then maybe do something for that, but I don't think it's that big a deal.


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seagull* 
No children near lawn mowers, ever! Why do you put grass in a landfill?

Our garbage collector picks up our grass clippings/various yard waste too, but in a separate truck and they go to be composted.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

I wouldn't do it due mostly to the fact that things DO get thrown, hard, by lawnmowers. I don't let DH wear DS while mowing for that reason. I also don't let DS outside while mowing is happening.

Recently the toddler of someone I know lost a leg to a parent-operated lawnmower. THAT scares me.


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

I have no choice but to have my 3 children outside with me when I mow. I think it's far less safe to have them playing inside unsupervised than outside with me when I mow. Lately the older 2 push the baby (20 months, not hardly a baby) while I do the backyard, and then they just play around the front yard while I mow it. DH works nights, and sleeps in the morning, so there is no safe time for him to be outside mowing (in the summer when it's 100 degrees every day). I'll take my chances--seems more likely for him to get heat stroke during the day mowing than my kid getting hit by a stick or a rock. I usually do not allow them to help me mow, but I have before, and I'd certainly not say anything to anyone I saw doing it. I've mowed with the baby on my back a lot, too. Sometimes you just have to do what you have to do.


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

It is nothing to do with being a worrier or not being a worrier. Near a gas powered lawnmower is NOT a place for a small child. IMO it is negligent to permit your child near one that is operating. You cannot predict when something is going to come flying out and at what angle.

Also, I'm not sure why you aren't mulching your clippings rather than bagging them, but it would solve whatever smell issue you are having.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I must agree with pp that it's really not safe.

One of the deciding factors to us purchasing a reel mower last year was ds. I couldn't very well leave him in the house but the risks of the gas mower were too high to have him close. Besides the possibiliy of things being thrown, the noise is quite loud (one of the things I most dislike about living in town is that in the summer there is ALWAYS a mower running somewhere) & the exhaust off of it can't be good. Funny I never noticed the exhaust until I switched to the reel mower & then mowed with a gas mower at my Mom's & felt so sick afterwards from it.


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

My sister works in orthopedic surgery, and the most common cause they see for limb reattachments for children is lawn mower accidents. I'm sure every single one of those parents assumed they were involving their kids in a safe way, too.

I concur with the previous posters who said to wait til your husband is home and stop bagging the clippings. It is much better for your lawn, anyway, and you'll need less fertilizer. Bonus!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xerxella* 
I'm surprised people are so worried about this. You can get hurt doing anything, walking down the sidewalk. Mowing the lawn does not seem extremely dangerous. I can't see how he could get hurt by the blades in this circumstances.

But, then I'm not a worrier.

So, if you've already made up your mind, why ask?

My husband works in another state 4-5 days a week, every week. I mow when he's home on the weekend and can watch the kids. Yes, it sucks to give up part of our precious family time, but I'm not willing to risk my kids' hearing and safety. They stay inside while I mow. We have a 1.5 acre yard and I'm on a riding mower so its really unsafe. When we lived in the suburbs and had a push mower and a small yard, they still stayed inside. I wear the big muffling ear covers to protect my hearing, I certainly wouldn't expose my children to it.

This article reports that 16,000 children a year are harmed by lawn mower accidents. I'm sure that every single parent felt the same way you do, that there was no way their child could possibly get hurt. A child lost their foot in our community riding on a lawn mower with her grandfather a couple years ago. I know that grandfather must have felt confident the child was safe - he'd been mowing for over 50 years, probably.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Mko* 
Yeah, I make my kids stay inside when mowing is happening. It really isn't a kid-friendly chore.

I agree. Sometimes you can kick up a small stone or twig with the blades and they come at you with surprising speed. Do not allow your small kids anywhere near the mower. I feel they are a hazard even off. My dad once had the mower flipped over for a repair.. my sis got too close and tripped, cut herself on the blade.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seagull* 
No children near lawn mowers, ever! Why do you put grass in a landfill?

We bag into special bags that the city composts.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of Cups* 
So, if you've already made up your mind, why ask? .


Well, I certainly came in with an opinion obviously, but mostly I'm just surprised by the strong reaction. It certainly makes me think about my previous opinion.

My daughter on my back doesn't worry me too much. In order for her to get hurt an item would have to impale me, go through to hit her. I'll just keep my son playing in the backyard or riding his bike like he usually does anyways. If he gets upset about wanting to help, I can always stop, get him distracted by something else and come back later.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xerxella* 
But, garbage pick up is Friday, so if DH does it on the weekend the grass sits and stinks for a week before it get picked up.

have dh cut the grass on saturday and then put a curb alert on craigslist and people who compost will come pick it up.

problem solved


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

we compost our own grass. My dh does the grass, and kids are not allowed around him while he is cutting. He wears ear protection and eye protection. We are not super worriers either, but this is basic safety precautions, just like wearing eye protection while using power tools.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xerxella* 
My daughter on my back doesn't worry me too much. In order for her to get hurt an item would have to impale me, go through to hit her. I'll just keep my son playing in the backyard or riding his bike like he usually does anyways. If he gets upset about wanting to help, I can always stop, get him distracted by something else and come back later.

See, this would worry me. What if you got hit with something hard enough to knock you down. You could end up landing on top of the child on your back (if you fall backwards). And if you're really quite injured, you may be unable to get off of her (and your 3yo is definitely too young to help move you around so you don't smother the younger one).


----------



## griffin2004 (Sep 25, 2003)

Aren't you at all concerned about the noise level and fumes for the baby on your back?

My dd is 7 and I still ask her to stay inside when I mow. Having once shot a small rock through a window while mowing -- and imagining the horror if DD's eyes had been between the mower and the window! -- makes it a non-choice for me. Label me a worrier if you want, but young kids and power tools are a bad mix.


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

I think it's great to involve the kids in all kinds of activities but I would be a bit careful. I used to be all over the place with my Baby Björn and the kids during my years on paternity leave but not even I mowed the lawn with them

My kids, 4 and 6.5 do help out with mowing the lawn but wear ear protectors , glasses,and we also have a mower which basically makes it impossible for anything to be thrown.

IMHO, asking older children to stay inside when moving is paranoid unless of course they are very irresponsible and can't keep their hands away. THat would b more of a parenting issue though. If it's a crappy mower which can spread things all over the place things are different.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

I don't think it is paranoid to ask older children to stay inside- honestly, it is not far fetched that a rock could be thrown- a pp said she had a rock thrown thru a window- this is NOT uncommon. It only takes once. It's not about keeping their hands out. It's about teaching safety and staying out of harms reach.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

My kids are always outside with me when I mow, at least if I'm mowing while home without DH. If DH isn't home, I mow when the baby is down for a nap, but I would NEVER leave my kids in the house unattended without me. Too many things could happen.

We have a mower that doesn't throw a single thing - no rocks, no sticks, no nothing. Nothing EVER shoots out of it, so I'm okay with using it around the kids.

That said, the kids are never near me while I mow anyway. They play in the side yard and know they aren't to come past the front of the house while I am mowing the front.

As for wearing the baby in a sling, if I had ear protection for the kiddo I would do it, but the only thing stopping me is the judgments of other people, so I don't.

As for getting heatstroke or something random while walking with a baby on your back, that can be said for walking anywhere outside with a baby on your back. What if you get heatstroke at the walking track and fall on your kid? But that tiny chance of that ever happening doesn't stop most moms I know.

As for lawn mower injuries and amputations, I'd love to see some stats - I am suspicious that most happen with riding mowers, and I would NEVER use one of those around kids. Ever.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Your child on your back could get hurt. I know someone who tripped and fell while mowing and got hurt, and certainly if a child had been on his back the child could have been hurt as well. It seems like it would be easier to trip and fall with a toddler on your back.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
Your child on your back could get hurt. I know someone who tripped and fell while mowing and got hurt, and certainly if a child had been on his back the child could have been hurt as well. It seems like it would be easier to trip and fall with a toddler on your back.

See, I don't get that. I went walking down a flight of stairs once and tripped and fell (gracefully, thank God) with my baby on my back, but I still babywear. A trip and fall accident could happen anywhere.


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
Your child on your back could get hurt. I know someone who tripped and fell while mowing and got hurt, and certainly if a child had been on his back the child could have been hurt as well. It seems like it would be easier to trip and fall with a toddler on your back.

Well in that case wearing a child on your back and walking is never safe you could trip at anytime.

I know a woman who fell parking her cart in the cart return and her baby got hurt in the sling. I still wear my baby to the grocery store.

I do think there maybe some safety concerns wtr to mowing with small children. What if your dh took the bag off the mower aand just let the clipped grass hit the yard as he mowed. It's good for your grass, saves yard bags, and solves the problem of your hysband not being able to mow.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anastasiya* 
See, I don't get that. I went walking down a flight of stairs once and tripped and fell (gracefully, thank God) with my baby on my back, but I still babywear. A trip and fall accident could happen anywhere.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *nannymom* 
Well in that case wearing a child on your back and walking is never safe you could trip at anytime.

I know a woman who fell parking her cart in the cart return and her baby got hurt in the sling. I still wear my baby to the grocery store.

I do think there maybe some safety concerns wtr to mowing with small children. What if your dh took the bag off the mower aand just let the clipped grass hit the yard as he mowed. It's good for your grass, saves yard bags, and solves the problem of your hysband not being able to mow.

The addition of a mower blade creates a much worse potential injury.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
The addition of a mower blade creates a much worse potential injury.

If you fall in my case, the mower shuts off immediately. I don't know how you could fall into or on top of the mower anyway - you'd hit the handle first.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anastasiya* 
If you fall in my case, the mower shuts off immediately. I don't know how you could fall into or on top of the mower anyway - you'd hit the handle first.

I have no idea of the specifics, but i saw my neighbor's hand after it got chewed up, or after surgery anyway, so I know it's possible to get hurt.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
I have no idea of the specifics, but i saw my neighbor's hand after it got chewed up, or after surgery anyway, so I know it's possible to get hurt.

Oh, I'm not doubting that's it's possible to get hurt. I'm just saying there's a risk with everything we do....mowing the lawn alone can get _us_ injured. Babywearing (aside from mowing) can get our _babies_ injured. Heck, you could even be mowing with your kids *safe* inside and shoot a rock into the window at them. There's a whole host of possibilities of injury. But sometimes you've still got to do what you've got to do, and be as careful as possible while doing it.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

How big is your lawn? Would a non-powered push mower be (a) doable and (b) safer?


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

The risk of wearing a baby and mowing a lawn are not even remotely in the same category. There is a very good reason that lawn mowers have warnings on them. Obviously, if you chose to accept that risk, that is your acceptance, but to try to equate it to the relatively low risk of babywearing is just an apples to oranges comparison.

\
Also, as far as the motor shutting off if you let go of the handle- there is a period of time that the blade is still turning- it isn't set with a brake. Not to mention that the motor stays HOT for quite a long period of time AFTER you are done with it.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2maya* 
The risk of wearing a baby and mowing a lawn are not even remotely in the same category. ....to try to equate it to the relatively low risk of babywearing is just an apples to oranges comparison.

No one was equating the risk of babywearing to the risk of lawn mowing.

We were, however, equating the risks of babywearing to the risks of babywearing. (In ANY situation babywearing _can_ be dangerous). You could just as easily trip going for a walk, or get heatstroke in the park, or stumble walking across your yard to get the mail. Mowing doesn't _change_ those risks.

It does, however, _add_ the additional risk of a blade, flying objects if your mower shoots things out, and loud noise.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

While we allow our 7 yo to help mowing the lawn (with an adult whose sole focus is to supervise and walk the mower with him), I wouldn't let a 3 yo do it. My middle child probably won't do it until he's 8-10, either, because he's different from his older brother.

Much less impulse control, less ability to focus, greater potential for happens-in-a-second disasters. Blades turning, hot engine, rocks or sticks may fly out. Probably not good.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Honestly, I think some of are blowing the risks of lawn mowing *WAY* out of proportion. Yes, lawn mowers can be dangerous. But that does not mean that we hide inside while DH mows the lawn - DS1 is frequently outside pretending to mow w/ his mower while DH mows. Often I'm inside w/ ds2 cleaning inside, but sometimes we're all outside playing and mowing together. Lots of things *can* be dangerous, but that does not mean we freak out about them. I really wouldn't have any problems w/ mowing with ds2 on my back, in theory, though I'd probably invest in some ear protectors for him of some sort.... course' in practice, DH does 90% of the mowing (my dad helps out occasionally, as his back allows him), so its really not an issue for us. But we definetly don't stay inside for the 4 hours it takes DH to mow (our 'yard' is like 2 acres, probably. Its huge.)


----------



## laughingfox (Dec 13, 2005)

I agree with PPs' suggestions of a reel mower, if that's doable.

Of course, then you get to have this lovely conversation at Sears:
Me: "Do you sell reel mowers"
Salesman: *confused look* "Um.. all of our mowers are real.."









Since reel mowers are so quiet, it might be possible to get up and mow in the morning before DH leaves for work? You wouldn't have to worry about the noise bothering your neighbors, the kids might still be asleep (?) and it'd be much cooler than later in the day.


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

According to the Journal of Pediatrics, "There were an estimated 140700 lawn mower-related injuries to children who were 20 years and younger and treated in hospital emergency departments in the United States during the 15-year period of 1990-2004." That is roughly 9,380 a year.

http://pediatrics.aappublications.or...ull/118/2/e273

Contrast that to injuries involving swimming: "an estimated 2,100 children were treated in hospital emergency rooms for pool submersion injuries in 2005 - mostly in residential pools." http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml06/06164.html

That makes lawn mowers statistically about 4 times more dangerous than a swimming pool for a child - and I imagine everyone here takes every precaution to keep their kids safe around pools.


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

We have an electric mower, so there are no fumes and very little noise, and it also shuts off immediately if I let go of the handle. My 18 month old DS plays outside while I mow. He doesn't help me, but he is in the yard. If he comes my way, I shut it off and re-direct him.


----------



## Mommie020307 (Jun 26, 2010)

When my DH is mowing the grass and the kids want to go outside. I wait until the front is mowed before letting them go out. except the older kids. I do let them go out...but my 3 yr old will stay in until the front is mowed and then we will go outside.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

I didn't let my boys handle a lawn mower until they were about 10yo. DS1 probably could have done it when he was 8yo, but we lived in a house with a yard that was kind of a steep hill, so it was hard for ME to cut that grass. DS2 was always petite and not really big enough to handle a lawn mower until he was 10yo.

We didn't let the kids play in the yard when mowing was going on. I grew up doing 80% of the yard work at my house, and have had rocks and sticks fly back and cut my legs. I always wear long pants and closed-toed shoes when using a mower with an engine. Now we have a tiny yard and a reel mower.

Sure, there's a risk with everything. But if you have that mentality, why take _any_ precautions, ever? I'm of the generation of kids who never wore seatbelts and I'm still alive. I never wore a helmet while skating or riding a bike. I sat in restaurants for hours with chain-smoking adults. Does that mean I continued those trends with my own kids? Nope.

I just think it's unnecessary to place little kids near dangerous machinery.


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Artichokie* 
According to the Journal of Pediatrics, "There were an estimated 140700 lawn mower-related injuries to children who were 20 years and younger and treated in hospital emergency departments in the United States during the 15-year period of 1990-2004." That is roughly 9,380 a year.

20 years and younger? So this could include lots of teens who are doing the mowing themselves. I wonder if there is a better stat that shows younger kids specifically.

This is interesting (from a study called Extremity lawn-mower injuries in children, bolding mine):

Quote:

In a multicenter study of pediatric lawn-mower injuries (push or riding gas-powered machines), we reviewed 144 children at an average age of injury of 7.0 years...The child was the machine operator in 36 cases, *a bystander in 84*, and a passenger in 21. The average hospital stay was 13.3 days with 2.6 surgeries per child. Amputations occurred in 67 children; 63 were unilateral and four bilateral; the most common level was the toes (63%). Blood transfusions were given to 35 children. Children injured by riding lawn mowers, when compared with those by push lawn mowers, were younger (5.4 vs. 11.0 years), less frequently the operator (15 vs. 60%), had longer hospitalizations (15.0 vs. 8.9 days), and required more surgeries (3.0 vs. 1.6) and blood transfusions (41 vs. 3%). Children with free flaps needed more transfusions (78 vs. 26%), and transfused children were younger (4.6 vs. 8.1 years), more likely to be bystanders (91 vs. 63%), required more surgeries (4.1 vs. 2.0), and were hospitalized longer (21.6 vs. 9.7 days).


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Artichokie* 
According to the Journal of Pediatrics, "There were an estimated 140700 lawn mower-related injuries to children who were 20 years and younger and treated in hospital emergency departments in the United States during the 15-year period of 1990-2004." That is roughly 9,380 a year.

http://pediatrics.aappublications.or...ull/118/2/e273

But it does also say that 75% of mower accidents happen to older male children and adolescents (median age nearly 11 years old). And, nearly 90% of these injuries are things like burns (touching the hot mower perhaps to add oil or gas), lacerations (spitting out things and hitting bare legs), fractures and soft tissue injury (reaching under the mower to dislodge something or cutting oneself on the non moving blade). *A lot* of parents allow their kids (esp boys) to mow at those ages, likely wearing no safety protection, whether that be goggles or long pants or closed toed shoes.

Other injuries like amputation seem to occur when parents accidentally back up over their children while on a riding mower or allow kids to play too close. Always a bad idea.

One thing that did throw me for a loop was this: _"Ride-on mowers and other power mowers account for 21% and 23%, respectively, of pediatric mower-related injuries"_....what about the other huge percent? What kinds of mowers cause those then? Electric or reel? Confused here.


----------



## ThisCat (Jun 19, 2010)

I wouldn't do it. It just seems like an unnecessary risk and a major PITA. I really can't imagine mowing the lawn in this heat with my one year old strapped to my back while I tried to give my older child a mowing tutorial just to keep grass clippings from sitting around for less than a week. If I were a single parent without enough money to pay someone to do the job, then maybe, although minus the "help" from the older.

My husband cuts the grass as needed on the weekends. I keep the kids inside with me so they don't get in his way and to avoid the off chance that they get hit by flying debris (a friend of mine was seriously injured by a piece of metal that got kicked out from under the mower). I'm not so much worried about hearing issues since we have a quiet rechargeable mower.

Our yard is small, so it doesn't take much time to do the job, and the kids love to watch their dad and wave at him through the windows. I don't think they're missing out on anything by not being out there. Anyway, if the grass is long and he decides to use the bag (which is rare), he just dumps the clippings in the yard waste bin with everything else and it sits till Friday when the town picks it up (everything gets turned into mulch). I've never noticed the clippings stinking.


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2maya* 
I don't think it is paranoid to ask older children to stay inside- honestly, it is not far fetched that a rock could be thrown- a pp said she had a rock thrown thru a window- this is NOT uncommon. It only takes once. It's not about keeping their hands out. It's about teaching safety and staying out of harms reach.

I think this is a nice and interesting discussion but SERIOUS injury to YOUNG children with mowers is not a problem. One can teach safety in many way, just saying no does IMHO not work well at all.

Parents are in general, I'm not picking at you although it may sound like it, terrible at judging what's dangerous for their own children since there is strong emotional bond. What parents fear the most is normally the least dangerous. That's just the way it is.

This is why traffic deaths is the number one cause of death for young children in US. Parents just don't think it's very dangerous. They are too busy worrying about things which may sound dangerous but isn't in reality.

Not allowing a child to be outside when mowing may sound like a good idea but is in reality hundreds of times more dangerous than a child being inside. Each year 25 children die from a falling television set in the home. Other accidents inside the home are also high up on the list for fatalities. Mowing the lawn with young responsible children is nowhere near top of any dangerous list.

Mowing the grass with a very young child may not be good due to noise etc. but that's common sense IMHO


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

adventure dad, maybe you should look at the stats posted above- they are quite high for injuries- even higher than swimming injuries. So, there may not be as many deaths but injury risk ALONE is enough to keep my kids away from an operating lawnmower.

This statement alone does it for me:
" If children younger than 14 years had not been permitted around lawn mowers, approximately 85% of the injuries in this report would have been prevented"

Taken from http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9150027


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I've removed a few posts from this thread. Just a reminder to keep this thread on topic please and to post in a respectful manner. As the Forum Guidelines indicate:

Quote:

We ask that threads focus on safety information gathering, education, advocacy and sharing of personal experience rather than critiques of individuals or venting about others.Insulting, belittling or condemning others is neither productive nor appropriate. While we understand that it can be difficult to watch others make choices that are not in line with your own, the focus of this forum is on "safety." We ask that discussion focus on facts and information rather than venting about others who make different decisions for their families.
The OP is looking for input on the safety of her specific situation, let's stay focused.

Thanks!


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow! I never knew how dangerous this was perceived. Honestly, my DH would say that I am the MOST cautious, paranoid, worrying, safety patrol parent on the planet.....but this just blows my mind! When my kiddos were smaller, I would routinely mow with one baby on my back, one on my front and one playing in the driveway (oldest inside). I always thought I was using common sense with the obvious dangers of not letting the little ones near the blades, and I would stop if they came near me, but I honestly always felt they were out of danger. Never thought about the noise. Hope my kids don't blame me for any possible hearing loss in their future......
ds2 started mowing on a rider around the age of 11 or maybe younger. I'll admit this scared me a bit because he was too light to keep the safety precaution seat weighted down, so DH would put disc weights on the seat to keep the engine on! Crazy, right? Now THAT's questionable parenting...but really?----rocks, sticks, tripping? I worry more about the days I mop my floors and fear the kids my run in and slip and fall!

EDTA ---I'm not big on statistics....I'm pretty sure we mow the grass WAY more often than we go swimming.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THANKFULFORFIVE* 
Now THAT's questionable parenting...but really?----rocks, sticks, tripping? I worry more about the days I mop my floors and fear the kids my run in and slip and fall!

Have you ever been hit by debris that gets shot out by a mower? I have. It hits hard enough to cut, bruise, and embed itself into your skin. If it hits an adult in the shins or knees, it's possible it could hit a toddler in the face.

Whatever....I would not call someone a bad parent for being outside with their kids while the mower is going. I just think it's an unnecessary risk that I, personally, am not willing to take. If others think it's a bunch of hooey, then so be it. There are things I am okay with that other parents freak out about, like leaving capable children home alone for short times.

Another deterrent, for me, is the exhaust fumes. I have to shower immediately after using a gas mower, because the fumes cling to you and it smells awful. Can't be good for you....no sense in exposing the whole family to it.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I don't have a problem with kids being outside while the mower is on, personally. It seems pretty unlikely you'll get hurt. But tripping while mowing with a baby on your back could be awful. It isn't just about falling on the ground. My neighbor tripped and his hand got eaten up by the mower blade. You trip and your dc falls in the path of moving mower blades and your dc gets eaten up by them.


----------



## ErinYay (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2maya* 
adventure dad, maybe you should look at the stats posted above- they are quite high for injuries- even higher than swimming injuries. So, there may not be as many deaths but injury risk ALONE is enough to keep my kids away from an operating lawnmower.

This statement alone does it for me:
" If children younger than 14 years had not been permitted around lawn mowers, approximately 85% of the injuries in this report would have been prevented"

Taken from http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9150027

Are the swimming stats for *all* people 20 years of age and younger? And I betchya a LOT of those 14, 13, 12, 11, and 10 year olds who are injured are the sole operators. As PP said, only 84 of all of those injuries for people under 20 are to bystanders.

300 children under age five *drown* in swimming pools each year. Contrast that to 84 *people* under age 20 who are *injured* by being near a lawn mower. The risk of swimming to little kids CLEARLY is higher than being outside walking behind a lawn mower.


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErinYay* 
Are the swimming stats for *all* people 20 years of age and younger? And I betchya a LOT of those 14, 13, 12, 11, and 10 year olds who are injured are the sole operators. As PP said, only 84 of all of those injuries for people under 20 are to bystanders.

300 children under age five *drown* in swimming pools each year. Contrast that to 84 *people* under age 20 who are *injured* by being near a lawn mower. The risk of swimming to little kids CLEARLY is higher than being outside walking behind a lawn mower.

The "84 bystanders" is from a different study, one that examined 144 child lawnmower accidents. My point highlighting that was that the majority of injuries were kids that were bystanders, the safety of which is what is being discussed here.

The Amputee Coalition of America states that 600 children a year undergo mower related amputations. Also stated, "For children under age 10, major limb loss is most commonly caused by lawn mowers. "

I'm not sure why we are comparing lawn mower injuries to swimming or traffic injuries. It's not as if a parent has to choose safety in one situation over the other. I extended rear face, supervise my children when swimming, and use an electric mower with a safety switch (after picking up lawn debris) and keep my children what I consider a safe distance away from it.


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
I don't have a problem with kids being outside while the mower is on, personally. It seems pretty unlikely you'll get hurt. But tripping while mowing with a baby on your back could be awful. It isn't just about falling on the ground. My neighbor tripped and his hand got eaten up by the mower blade. You trip and your dc falls in the path of moving mower blades and your dc gets eaten up by them.

This is why automatic shut off is so important.


----------



## ThisCat (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErinYay* 
300 children under age five *drown* in swimming pools each year. Contrast that to 84 *people* under age 20 who are *injured* by being near a lawn mower. The risk of swimming to little kids CLEARLY is higher than being outside walking behind a lawn mower.

That was 84 out of the 144 cases reviewed in that study.

According to this link a PP provided, on average there were 9,400 lawn mower related injuries annually from 1990-2004 involving children under 20. What I found most shocking was how many one, two, and three year olds were injured. It's around the same amount as twelve, thirteen, and fourteen year olds. Here's the chart showing the age distribution.

ETA - sorry to be redundant. was posting while odenata was posting.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odenata* 
This is why automatic shut off is so important.

It automatically stops making it spin, but it doesn't have breaks and it continues spinning until it slows down and stops. If you fall in the path of the blade while it's spinning, you will still get hurt. Not as badly as if it didn't shut off, but you can still get hurt pretty badly.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThisCat* 
What I found most shocking was how many one, two, and three year olds were injured.

I wish there was something that actually broke it all down....the majority of those injuries could be burns from running out to daddy after he's done mowing and touching the mower, or something like injuries from shooting rocks or sticks when parents let their toddlers run around while the lawn is being mowed. Plus, TONS of people I know let their toddlers ride on the riding lawn mowers with them. I can see why the number is so high, in other words...


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
It automatically stops making it spin, but it doesn't have breaks and it continues spinning until it slows down and stops. If you fall in the path of the blade while it's spinning, you will still get hurt. Not as badly as if it didn't shut off, but you can still get hurt pretty badly.

I checked ours today and the blade stops in about one second. It's not a prolonged unspinning, in other words, at least for ours.


----------



## ThisCat (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anastasiya* 
I wish there was something that actually broke it all down....the majority of those injuries could be burns from running out to daddy after he's done mowing and touching the mower, or something like injuries from shooting rocks or sticks when parents let their toddlers run around while the lawn is being mowed.

It said burns accounted for almost 42% of the injuries to those 5 and under.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anastasiya* 
I can see why the number is so high, in other words...

Which is why I don't let my little ones out while DH cuts the grass. I guess it just surprised me that it was as high as the age group that might actually be mowing the lawn. These little ones got injured from just being around while someone was mowing.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

I'm confused as to why it matters if the injury is a burn or an amputation? I don't mean that in a snarky way, I am just wondering why it is being brought up so much. I understand that an amputation is MUCH more serious of course but I also would like to prevent even a "minor" burn, especially if preventing it is as easy as not allowing my child outside while the lawn is being mowed, KWIM?


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinyactsofcharity* 
I'm confused as to why it matters if the injury is a burn or an amputation? I don't mean that in a snarky way, I am just wondering why it is being brought up so much. I understand that an amputation is MUCH more serious of course but I also would like to prevent even a "minor" burn, especially if preventing it is as easy as not allowing my child outside while the lawn is being mowed, KWIM?

It's being brought up because a poster wondered why the toddler category was as high in accidents as the older kids category, and we already know the majority of injuries aren't from amputations. Just giving ideas as to what could be happening to the toddlers to cause injury.


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinyactsofcharity* 
I'm confused as to why it matters if the injury is a burn or an amputation? I don't mean that in a snarky way, I am just wondering why it is being brought up so much. I understand that an amputation is MUCH more serious of course but I also would like to prevent even a "minor" burn, especially if preventing it is as easy as not allowing my child outside while the lawn is being mowed, KWIM?

I find it interesting for two reasons.
1) Burns most likely happen after mowing when the lawn mower is off, and many people might have their guard down. I think it's a good reminder that a gas lawn mower can be dangerously hot even when off.
2) The electric mower I have doesn't get hot, which makes me like it even more!


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

My summer camp counselor lost an arm from doing that exact same thing. Her grandpa thought she would be safe behind the mover, but it ws a freak accident and she had to have her arm removed including some of the shoulder. She was 3 when it happend (and now she can do anythign one-armed, including braid her hair and doing gymnastics!)

Maybe get him a bubble mower and have him mow his own section of grass far away from where you are or something.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

I honestly think it depends on the mower.

We have an electric mower with a rear flap and it's all encased in plastic, and it has a dead man's switch. It would have a hard time flinging anything up to any real degree.

That said, I do tend to keep my son reasonably far away from it, but I don't think it's a huge danger. No sandals while doing yardwork though.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anastasiya* 
I checked ours today and the blade stops in about one second. It's not a prolonged unspinning, in other words, at least for ours.

How long does it take to fall down? Less than a second.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
How long does it take to fall down? Less than a second.

I just made a comment. I never said it was accident proof.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anastasiya* 
It's being brought up because a poster wondered why the toddler category was as high in accidents as the older kids category, and we already know the majority of injuries aren't from amputations. Just giving ideas as to what could be happening to the toddlers to cause injury.

Gotcha, that is a good thought









Quote:


Originally Posted by *odenata* 
I find it interesting for two reasons.
1) Burns most likely happen after mowing when the lawn mower is off, and many people might have their guard down. I think it's a good reminder that a gas lawn mower can be dangerously hot even when off.
2) The electric mower I have doesn't get hot, which makes me like it even more!









I think that is interesting as well! It's cool that your electric mower doesn't get hot, we've been looking in to one of those.


----------



## ThisCat (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odenata* 
1) Burns most likely happen after mowing when the lawn mower is off, and many people might have their guard down.

It looks like they excluded injuries that occurred while the mower was "non-operational." Not sure if that means like not on or more like not in use though.

Quote:

Finally, data entries were eliminated when the injuries occurred while the mower was nonoperational. http://pediatrics.aappublications.or...ull/118/2/e273


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

I have not read more than the first three replies, but I have to say - I would never have mowed the lawn and allowed a 3yo to "help". And I am one of the more permissive parents I know. That just isn't safe, IMO. Stuff gets thrown by the mower, it is very loud for little ears, and neither you nor the child are able to give 100% attention to the task at hand and safety.

It really isn't a brilliant idea. IMO, of course.


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

I only read the first page, but this is NOT a good idea for anyone involved.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
How long does it take to fall down? Less than a second.

True, but how would you fall under the mower?









FTR, I mow frequently with my 1 yo on my back, and my 3 and 5 year olds riding their balance bikes or playing ball nearby. I wouldn't want my 3 yo helping push the mower, if for no other reason than it's a PITA to have to walk around their legs, and it would take longer than if I just did it myself. Maybe park him in a chair nearby with a popsicle, or give him some bubbles, or let him play in the sprinkler while you mow. I wouldn't be comfortable being outside with a 3 yo alone indoors, especially since you couldn't hear over the mower.


----------

